# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  For a while

## Orion_DYRRAHU

*For a While*

Let's just stop for a while,
and look back...
There's nobody behind
down our track.

Let's just rest for a while
catch our breath...
We've been running all life
scared to death.

Let's just think for a while
what we've done...
Count the virtues and sins
'long the run.

Let's recall for a while
who we've raced...
We are blind, and our fate
can't be chased.

Let's just check for a while
left and right...
What has always looked dark
shines so bright.

Let's just feel for a while
our hearts pound...
Dear God, we're alive!
Heed the sound!

-----------------_Dhjetor 2005_---------

The Tear Drop

All he asked to her was "Why?"
and a tear dropped on the floor.
She had never seen him cry;
he had never cried before.

Nor did he this time around.
Men are not supposed to cry!
Just one tear crashed on the ground,
and the grief shaded the sky.

She could think a million answers
to make that weak "why" give up.
None of them was good enough
to dry out that tear drop.


*Braktisja*

Ti ike,
si nje thellime e ftohte fund-vjeshte qe paralajmeron acarin e dimrit.

More me vete,
te zverdhurat, te vyshkurat enderrime dhe ndjenja te miat, qe njohen vec rrebeshin e zhgenjimit.

Me le vetem,
te thare, te zhveshur, shprese-humbur, mua, te ngratin trung te pezmatimit.

-----------_Janar 2006_------

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> The Tear Drop
> 
> All he asked to her was "Why?"
> and a tear dropped on the floor.
> She had never seen him cry;
> he had never cried before.
> 
> Nor did he this time around.
> Men are not supposed to cry!
> ...


I thought men were dead. I guess I was wrong :)

----------


## Brari

bukur shkruan ti orion..
a je ti ai i gjati basketbollisti.. cuni doktoreshes dhe profesorit?

Suksese!

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Po Brar une jam. 
Bej cudi si e njef kaq mire familjen time. Me siguri duhet te kesh lidhje te forta me Durresin. Apo ke jetuar per ndonje periudhe kohe ne Durres?

Te pershendes.

----------


## edspace

> The Tear Drop
> 
> All he asked to her was "Why?"
> ...
> She could think a million answers
> to make that weak "why" give up.


Shumë bukur Orion! 
Nëse më lejohen disa sugjerime:

All he asked (pa *to*) her was "Why?"
...
She could think *of* a million answers

"give up" është veprim që zakonisht kryhet nga një person dhe sikur nuk tingëllon bukur ashtu siç është shprehur.

----------


## Albioni

Pershendetje Brar, Ed, Orion.  

Edhe une kam kohe pa shkruajtur ketu,  but I can't just leave without saying hello to u guys.

Urime, dhe qofte nje vit i mbare per te gjith ju

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Edo si ke qene ti ihere? Long time, no keep in touch huh? :)
Shume te drejta verejtjet, po per hir rime dhe ritmi behen perjashtime ne vagjet e nje poezie.

Ne rastin konkret une vargun e kam me 7 rrokje, dhe po te veproj c'me sugjeron ti (qe ne fakt eshte drejtshkrimi e skate) nje varg me del me nje rrokje mangut, dhe tjetri me nje rrokje teper.
Per hir te ritmit, dua s'dua do t'i bej ato dy gabime. 

Kurse per ate "give up"-in e mendova gjate dhe une punen, po s'me dilte qe s'me dilte rima. Desha s'desha, i had to settle with that. :)

Pershendetje Albion. Me vjen mire qe lexohemi e pershendetemi ngandonjehere keshtu, like the old times.

----------


## bluemoon

> *For a While*
> 
> Let's just stop for a while,
> and look back...
> There's nobody behind
> down our track.
> 
> Let's just rest for a while
> catch our breath...
> ...


Very impressed... the sound of these words echoes in my brain... What a beauty beholds a surrendered soul when this surrender comes through the noblest feeling of all... love... very, very impressed...

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Kete poezi qe ia kam kushturar nje shoqeje te ngushte, te cilen, me kete rast e pershendes. Vlen te them (per te mos ngaterruar ata qe e lexojne) se ne poezi une marr vendin e saj... Eshte krijimi im i pare i mirfillte ne anglisht.

*To you.*

Darkness abolished my youth and pride
and hell was where I roomed...
I damn the day I became bride
and evil became groom.

I tried so hard to make things change,
to make the wrong look right.
But all I got was tears and pain,
and nightmares day and night.

Then you were born, you peice of heaven,
friend with the stars above.
You fragile soul who were conceived
from torturing and love.

That's when I heard a voice inside,
a waking ring, a sign:
"I won't be weak, no, I won't hide!
I will protect what's mine!"

I held your hand and I broke through
ignoring threats and fear.
I did just what I had to do
long time ago, my dear.

I know you suffer, you hate him too...,
for I can feel your ache.
But don't be scared; I'll be with you
in every step you take.

I'll be your shelter, your bow and arrow,
the strike you'll choose to swing.
I'll be the path you'll need to follow,
the tune you'll love to sing.

The hurt and sorrow I hide inside
I'm sure, will heal away
right when I see your eyes, your smile
show happyness some day.

You will grow tall, and strong, and wise,
that's why I will forget
the obscure past I left behind,
the choices I regret.

A splendid future now awaits
for us to speed and go.
So hold me tight; I won't look back.
We're free (!), and now I know! 


----------------------------_Prill 2005_------------

----------


## ^AngeL^

shum te bukura.






What Do They Know 

I face the world with a smile, no one knows what is hid inside.
They see only happiness, they cant see the tears I've cried.
When I am alone I hurt, because here I do it well.
In front of all the watchful eyes my heaven turns to hell.
The judge and jury awaits me, everyone has a say.
In a life that hangs suspended for yet another day.
Who are they to judge if what I have done is right or wrong?
In the end I gave him up, but inside still sing his song.
I don't know how to find the strength I thought I had.
If only I could play tough it wouldn't be so bad.
They say that life goes on and someday I'll smile again.
But, how do they know my pain without being where I've been?
I've traveled so far from home, and can't find my way back.
Somewhere along the way I must have jumped the track.
I saw him just today and his smile is still the same.
He looked at me so sweetly, but never spoke my name.
I wonder if he remembers me, It hasn't been that long.
He may have forgotten me, but I still sing his song.

----------


## Erdeta. B

I dig quite a few of these writings of yours, I truly do. As a matter of fact, you happened to have posted one of my favorites on my b-day. The best b-day wish I could have asked for! Thoughtful, as usual, my poet!

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

*The Unjust Strike* 

I fought you fair,
I aimed your chest.
When you went down
I left you rest.

Than you got up
And you felt strong.
I never thought
Youd fight back wrong

This wound is deep,
It wont heal fast.
More blood will seep
The pain will last.

But its okay
Ill live with that.
Time heals away,
Mind will forget.

What time cant change
And heart cant take,
Is that the sore
Lies on my back!

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/759...ypoetryxx8.jpg

Korrik 2006

----------


## MI CORAZON

> http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/759...ypoetryxx8.jpg
> 
> Korrik 2006


O me i bukuri (ever) i forumit shqiptar! Tek strofa e trete vargu i fundit,  ajo (i-ja) duhet me te madhe. 

Good job!  :)

----------

